# ODESSA SHOW ROLL CALL



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

TX's biggest show is in less than 1 month, Nov 19th to be exact. So who from LIL is going?

I'll be there and I hope to meet and hopefully hang out with as many LIL members as possible. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 915imperials (Aug 12, 2002)

I'll be there


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

me 3


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

I trying to go


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

UCE WEST TEXAS, YOU KNOW!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Oct 26 2006, 01:10 PM~6448989
> *UCE WEST TEXAS, YOU KNOW!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


my lil brother was tellin me about ya'lls lineup, can't wait to see them in Odessa.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

ROLLERZ ONLY DALLAS AND FORT WORTH WILL BE THERE


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

we'll be there


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 26 2006, 12:07 PM~6449376
> *we'll be there
> 
> 
> *


----------



## benbendana (Jun 22, 2005)

are you guys going to take the clown car :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by benbendana_@Oct 26 2006, 01:49 PM~6450171
> *are you guys going to take the clown car  :biggrin:
> *



Hell Yea, We're gonna ride over there in it.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Oct 26 2006, 12:10 PM~6448989
> *UCE WEST TEXAS, YOU KNOW!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Uce New Mex!


----------



## UCE 3 KARAT (Oct 3, 2005)

UCE-EL PASO!!





> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Oct 26 2006, 03:04 PM~6450322
> *Uce New Mex!
> *


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Hope to see everyone there!  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCE 3 KARAT_@Oct 26 2006, 03:44 PM~6450548
> *UCE-EL PASO!!
> *


Looks like another strong line up


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

we will be there, 

but am only going because of the BBQ... the border line BBQ is the bomb in el paso


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*ROLLERZ ONLY- NEW MEXICO WILL BE THERE*


----------



## CarShowDisplays (Sep 15, 2005)

I'll be there with a vendor booth. DC Signs N Decals.

DC


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

I got my spot and room ready. See you guys there.


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Who else is comming?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy: 

not going this year.

:tears:


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

will be there. when is everybody from d/fw leaving?


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Oct 27 2006, 11:39 PM~6461223
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



We will be followin the champ.... all the way to texas. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:cheesy:  :roflmao: :biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Can U say BUUUUMMMMMMPPPPP!  :biggrin: :0


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Oct 29 2006, 09:20 PM~6469160
> *Can U say BUUUUMMMMMMPPPPP!   :biggrin:  :0
> *


Che, you coming with Chino?


----------



## UCE 3 KARAT (Oct 3, 2005)

Serj, close but its called the Stateline-are we on after the Odessa show? 






> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Oct 26 2006, 05:49 PM~6451496
> *we will be there,
> 
> but am only going because of the BBQ...  the border line BBQ is the bomb in el paso
> *


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

maybe???50/50


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Sniff Sniff do I smell a BBQ happening. :rofl: :around:


----------



## UCE 3 KARAT (Oct 3, 2005)

Yes and I am counting you in.



> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Oct 30 2006, 12:13 PM~6472693
> *Sniff Sniff do I smell a BBQ happening. :rofl:  :around:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

ill be there, not showing...but WILL BE CRUISING afterwards!!!

stationed at Dyess AFB in Abilene TX... 


:angry: :angry: :angry: nevermind, can't get the time off :angry: :angry: :angry:

update once again, going, but not taking my car!!!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCE 3 KARAT_@Oct 30 2006, 09:18 AM~6471913
> *Serj, close but its called the Stateline-are we on after the Odessa show?
> *


you knoww!!!!!

we'll do the bbq then the photoshoot :biggrin: we work better on a full stomach :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE 3 KARAT_@Oct 30 2006, 11:20 AM~6472738
> *Yes and I am counting you in.
> *


Now I really feel special.  :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Oct 30 2006, 01:15 PM~6473139
> *you knoww!!!!!
> 
> we'll do the bbq then the photoshoot :biggrin:  we work better on a full stomach :biggrin:
> *


phootshoot? how dare you leave me out


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

Still debating if ill go to this show 50/50


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

19 Days


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Oct 30 2006, 03:04 PM~6474240
> *phootshoot? how dare you leave me out
> *


ONLY THOSE WHO ATTEND THE BBQ WILL BE ALLOWED :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

up


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Oct 31 2006, 11:44 AM~6479156
> *ONLY THOSE WHO ATTEND THE BBQ WILL BE ALLOWED :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you already know i'll be there


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

Party At My Homeboy BIG ED'S shop.
Hope 2 see eveyone ther again :thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

MMMMMNNNN, can you say BBQ/Party everyone.
Theres nothing better than good food & better senoritas(women for those who don't understand). Y para los que no sabe too bad. :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Oct 31 2006, 08:08 PM~6481996
> *MMMMMNNNN, can you say BBQ/Party everyone.
> Theres nothing better than good food & better senoritas(women for those who don't understand). Y para los que no sabe too bad. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
:thumbsup:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

MMMMMM Manosas


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

just might have to ck this out!!!


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Por que los que saben, saben BOLUDOS (para los que conocen deverdad).
The real OG "CHE" :biggrin:  :0


----------



## individualesmotors (Aug 29, 2006)

team hilow mexicaly will be there :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Oct 31 2006, 10:33 PM~6482813
> *Por que los que saben, saben BOLUDOS (para los que conocen deverdad).
> The real OG "CHE" :biggrin:    :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:thumbsup: :wave: :0  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 1 2006, 06:38 PM~6487630
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:  :0    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


What day u getting into Odessa


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 1 2006, 08:18 PM~6488130
> *What day u getting into Odessa
> *


I'm leaving manana. j/k Don't know yet exactly.  :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

We will be at Big Ed drinking some cold ones waiting on U
:barf: :rofl:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

we will be at the club on 1-20 (cheetah club) B.Y.O.B we got the first 5 cases who,s got the next 5 ???


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Me, my lil brother, and probably another homie are gonna be at the Homie Big Ed's shop kiccin it with everyone. We should get to Odessa about 8 or 9 on Sat night


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@Nov 1 2006, 10:32 PM~6489063
> *we will be at the club on 1-20 (cheetah club)  B.Y.O.B we got the first 5 cases who,s got the next 5 ???
> *


I guess we will :biggrin:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

hopefully we will make it again this year :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

Anyone know were Mr. Fleetwood's at


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 31 2006, 08:38 PM~6481864
> *Party At My Homeboy BIG ED'S shop.
> Hope 2 see eveyone ther again :thumbsup:
> *


wasup bobby??aint seen u around...and sanangelo aint that big..dont know about goin this year..just got on a one year probation BULLSHIT...


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 3 2006, 08:59 PM~6497909
> *mr fleetwood is''WANTED''
> *


Wanted by who tha security guard from tha mall
:burn: :roflmao:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Nov 3 2006, 06:12 PM~6500403
> *wasup bobby??aint seen u around...and sanangelo aint that big..dont know about goin this year..just got on a one year probation BULLSHIT...
> *


Been here at my house working on truck trying 2 finsh it
:wave:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 2 2006, 10:41 PM~6495595
> *Anyone know were Mr. Fleetwood's at
> 
> *


been MIA for a while from LIL :dunno:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 3 2006, 08:55 PM~6497879
> *been MIA for a while from LIL :dunno:
> *


mr fleetwood is''WANTED''


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 3 2006, 07:38 PM~6500607
> *Wanted by who tha security guard from tha mall
> :burn:  :roflmao:
> *


by lay it low FBI


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 4 2006, 02:29 PM~6503894
> *by lay it low FBI
> *


 FBI - F-Fat B-Blabury I-Intelectuals :0  :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

I JUST SAW NICK AND CREW AT R&R CUSTOMS ,PICKING UP THAT 73 MAGENTALICIOUS. :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

13 days


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

:guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Oct 31 2006, 10:33 PM~6482813
> *Por que los que saben, saben BOLUDOS (para los que conocen deverdad).
> The real OG "CHE" :biggrin:    :0
> *


casi todos los BOLUDOS son pouty faces tambien  




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Tu Saaabbbeeesssssssssss


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 4 2006, 03:07 PM~6504074
> *FBI - F-Fat B-Blabury I-Intelectuals :0    :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hey Focker, I resemble that remark!! :angry: 


ja ja ja, gonna bring the Blazer this year...might as well. See if they let me in?? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Nov 6 2006, 08:30 PM~6517524
> *Hey Focker, I resemble that remark!! :angry:
> ja ja ja, gonna bring the Blazer this year...might as well.  See if they let me in?? :0  :biggrin:
> *


Alright Alright, you de los pupi faces tambien ya lo sabes VIEJITO, & your the veterano. Can't wait till this years show. I'm looking real foward to it. I want to eat, drink & get pouty.


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

YEAP WE ARE GETTING READY FOR ODESSA.....
WHAT'S UP VIEJITO & HERNAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Nov 7 2006, 01:15 AM~6519315
> *YEAP WE ARE GETTING READY FOR ODESSA.....
> WHAT'S UP VIEJITO & HERNAN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Nov 6 2006, 08:30 PM~6517524
> *Hey Focker, I resemble that remark!! :angry:
> ja ja ja, gonna bring the Blazer this year...might as well.  See if they let me in?? :0  :biggrin:
> *



que onda guey??? entonces tu tambien vas? ya nomas nos falta kita para que la pachanga este completa. :biggrin: :biggrin: stateline bbq and coronas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

I GOTTA PAY UP A FEW THINGS THAT GOT OUT OF HAND IM NOT MAKING IT OUT THERE THIS YEAR BUT LORD WILLING A FEW PEOPLE SHOULD BE GETTING A GOOD SURPRISE THIS CHRISTMAS THE CADI TOOK TEN STEPS BACK AND IS IN PIECES AND WONT BE PUT BACK TOGETHER FOR A WHILE SO IM BUSY TAKING CARE OF THINGS I HOPE THIS CLEARS A FEW THINGS UP FOR YOU GUYS I'LL MISS YOU GUYS THIS TIME AROUND MY FIRST ODESSA SHOW I MISS IN YEARS HAVE FUN AND TAKE PIX FOR ME PLEASE.............


----------



## lighting (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks like I'm headed to the Tejano Super Show. Next time I will be taken my 63 H/T impala. :wave:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)




----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 7 2006, 01:28 PM~6522216
> *I GOTTA PAY UP A FEW THINGS THAT GOT OUT OF HAND IM NOT MAKING IT OUT THERE THIS YEAR BUT LORD WILLING A FEW PEOPLE SHOULD BE GETTING A GOOD SURPRISE THIS CHRISTMAS THE CADI TOOK TEN STEPS BACK AND IS IN PIECES AND WONT BE PUT BACK TOGETHER FOR A WHILE SO IM BUSY TAKING CARE OF THINGS I HOPE THIS CLEARS A FEW THINGS UP FOR YOU GUYS I'LL MISS YOU GUYS THIS TIME AROUND MY FIRST ODESSA SHOW I MISS IN YEARS HAVE FUN AND TAKE PIX FOR ME PLEASE.............
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## USO NITEMARE (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 7 2006, 02:28 PM~6522216
> *I GOTTA PAY UP A FEW THINGS THAT GOT OUT OF HAND IM NOT MAKING IT OUT THERE THIS YEAR BUT LORD WILLING A FEW PEOPLE SHOULD BE GETTING A GOOD SURPRISE THIS CHRISTMAS THE CADI TOOK TEN STEPS BACK AND IS IN PIECES AND WONT BE PUT BACK TOGETHER FOR A WHILE SO IM BUSY TAKING CARE OF THINGS I HOPE THIS CLEARS A FEW THINGS UP FOR YOU GUYS I'LL MISS YOU GUYS THIS TIME AROUND MY FIRST ODESSA SHOW I MISS IN YEARS HAVE FUN AND TAKE PIX FOR ME PLEASE.............
> *


LONG TIME NO SEE!!! SORRY YOU WON'T BE ABLE TO MAKE IT TO ODESSA, HOPEFULLY WE'LL SEE YOU SOON!!!! PM ME WHEN YOU GET A MINUTE :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Uce Nitemare_@Nov 7 2006, 08:01 PM~6524696
> *LONG TIME NO SEE!!! SORRY YOU WON'T BE ABLE TO MAKE IT TO ODESSA, HOPEFULLY WE'LL SEE YOU SOON!!!! PM ME WHEN YOU GET A MINUTE  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

got 2 spots left on the 18 wheeler,,leaving houston going thru san anto,,please pm if interested.....


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

LowtoyZ Car Club from Amarillo, Texas will be attending the show but not showing


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*ECHNIQUES Los Angeles will be showing.</span></span>*


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Very sad - I was trying to "finish" my 6 for this show and have it cleared for my CC placa...  But will keep on it for the new year!


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## USO NITEMARE (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 8 2006, 01:15 AM~6526116
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP!! SEE YOU IN ODESSA!!


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Uce Nitemare_@Nov 9 2006, 08:02 PM~6538594
> *WHAT'S UP!! SEE YOU IN ODESSA!!
> *


For sure but all this partying that goes on there I just think I might not go now, I just can't hang with all you party animales! :0


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 9 2006, 09:11 PM~6538931
> *For sure but all this partying that goes on there I just think I might not go now, I just can't hang with all you party animales! :0
> *


 :barf: Party ANIMALES FOREVER :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 9 2006, 09:31 PM~6539095
> *:barf: Party ANIMALES FOREVER :biggrin:
> *


yeah yeah yeah


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

J/K the plans is to be there sometime FRIDAY!
But I'll still think about the partying thing? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 9 2006, 10:07 PM~6539401
> *J/K the plans is to be there sometime FRIDAY!
> But I'll still think about the partying thing? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


I'll be in Wednesday hopefully


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

7 days til we leave....

Car loaded, camera in hand, & models on the way....I'm ready!


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 10 2006, 09:53 PM~6545335
> *7 days til we leave....
> 
> Car loaded, camera in hand, & models on the way....I'm ready!
> *


Hit us up at BIG EDS


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

Where's Hernan at .
Ar you getting sleep before U get 2 HODESSA
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 11 2006, 12:23 AM~6545794
> *Hit us up at BIG EDS
> *


For sure


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Uce Nitemare_@Nov 7 2006, 09:01 PM~6524696
> *LONG TIME NO SEE!!! SORRY YOU WON'T BE ABLE TO MAKE IT TO ODESSA, HOPEFULLY WE'LL SEE YOU SOON!!!! PM ME WHEN YOU GET A MINUTE  :biggrin:
> *


hey jason i appreciate that ,its funny how people from out of town try to holla at me alot more than the gente here ....that is unless they need something and larissa if you read this im sorry we havent been in touch like we used to its hard to explain but i owe you an apology !!!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 10 2006, 11:39 PM~6545838
> *For sure
> *



I HOPE YOU ARE BRINGIN YOUR CADDY???? AND CHARGE YOUR CAMERA. I GOT 3 NEW LENS FOR YOU TO TRY...  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 10 2006, 11:36 PM~6545829
> *Where's Hernan at .
> Ar you getting sleep before U get 2 HODESSA
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 Sleep what the f?!: is that? Today in Cali, manana en Albuquerque, Friday in Odessa if I can make it!  :0


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 11 2006, 01:50 PM~6547739
> *I HOPE YOU ARE BRINGIN YOUR CADDY????    AND CHARGE YOUR CAMERA.  I GOT 3 NEW LENS FOR YOU TO TRY...   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Nice! I'll bring some females down.

Hey can you give me a call..its important


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 11 2006, 02:39 PM~6547946
> *Sleep what the f?!: is that? Today in Cali, manana en Albuquerque, Friday in Odessa if I can make it!   :0
> *


"IF"

:twak:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 11 2006, 01:43 PM~6547961
> *"IF"
> 
> :twak:
> *


That's right "IF" I hope that's not a problem!!! :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao:  :0 :thumbsup: :banghead: hno: :buttkick:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 11 2006, 01:39 PM~6547946
> *Sleep what the f?!: is that? Today in Cali, manana en Albuquerque, Friday in Odessa if I can make it!   :0
> *


Now thats tha PARTY ANIMAL I know :thumbsup:
:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

last years show :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 11 2006, 04:00 PM~6548253
> *That's right "IF" I hope that's not a problem!!! :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:    :0  :thumbsup:  :banghead:  hno:  :buttkick:
> *


Well actually.....























It is. :biggrin:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Sorry to interrupt the thread, but mr. fleetwood, did you get the e-mail I sent you? Your pm box is full. Let me know thanks.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Sorry to interrupt the thread, but mr. fleetwood, did you get the e-mail I sent you? Your pm box is full. Let me know thanks.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

LIVIN LOW WILL B THERE :biggrin:


----------



## USO NITEMARE (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 11 2006, 01:40 PM~6547717
> *hey jason i appreciate that ,its funny how people from out of town try to holla at me alot more than the gente here ....that is unless they need something and larissa if you read this im sorry we havent been in touch like we used to its hard to explain but i owe you an apology !!!
> *


I'M JUST HAPPY TO HEAR YOU'RE DOING ALRIGHT BROTHER. HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

its gonna be a good show see you there


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sic713 will be there... with the big bitch.....


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Back in ABQ & ready ODI  :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Nov 11 2006, 08:40 PM~6549372
> *Sorry to interrupt the thread, but mr. fleetwood, did you get the e-mail I sent you?  Your pm box is full.  Let me know thanks.
> 
> 
> *


10-4 seth


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 10 2006, 11:53 PM~6545335
> *7 days til we leave....
> 
> Car loaded, camera in hand, & models on the way....I'm ready!
> *


what's up with the invite for the shoots???


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

mann i cant believe its this saturday already , damn im ready for this show! see yall at big eds!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

hey BUD is your boy still coming with us?


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 13 2006, 12:32 PM~6558158
> *hey BUD is your boy still coming with us?
> *


Don't know, trying to get ahold of him to find out.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 13 2006, 09:18 AM~6557364
> *what's up with the invite for the shoots???
> *


I'm thinking i have a girl and car already lined up for a quick shoot on saturday. But we'll see. 

But if not, i'm shooting the show for magazine so my weekend is gonna be PACKED


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 13 2006, 08:50 AM~6557272
> *10-4 seth
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Its on again, see everyone there saturday night...so whats crackin, any hotel parties!!! be staying at the quality!!!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 13 2006, 10:15 PM~6562514
> *Its on again, see everyone there saturday night...so whats crackin, any hotel parties!!!  be staying at the quality!!!
> *


I think mainly everyone stays there.


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

I'm ready to :nono: :banghead: :barf:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 14 2006, 12:26 AM~6563539
> *I'm ready to :nono:  :banghead:  :barf:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 13 2006, 10:15 PM~6562514
> *Its on again, see everyone there saturday night...so whats crackin, any hotel parties!!!  be staying at the quality!!!
> *


Sup ralphdogg if I go ill let u know bro I might surprise someone there


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 13 2006, 02:38 PM~6559941
> *I'm thinking i have a girl and car already lined up for a quick shoot on saturday. But we'll see.
> 
> But if not, i'm shooting the show for magazine so my weekend is gonna be PACKED
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY+Nov 14 2006, 12:00 AM~6562877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


orale pues...hope to see ya there man, meet some new peeps, its always good to put a face to a name!!!


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

I'll be at the Quality on Sat nite. See everyone there.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 14 2006, 02:08 AM~6563878
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Sup Keith, how have things been?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 14 2006, 06:53 AM~6564211
> *hmmm...well, we'll see huh???  you showing this year???
> *


Thats a touchy subject...My car has been in paint prison so long that i think ive forgot what it looks like.


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 14 2006, 09:24 AM~6565124
> *Thats a touchy subject...My car has been in paint prison so long that i think ive forgot what it looks like.
> *


So is your car making for Odessa or not, what happened to "1996 Cadillac Fleetwood "Unlady Like" Ready Odessa 06" :0 

You have a few days left, hope it gets done on time!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 14 2006, 11:56 AM~6565809
> *So is your car making for Odessa or not, what happened to  "1996 Cadillac Fleetwood "Unlady Like" Ready Odessa 06" :0
> 
> You have a few days left, hope it gets done on time!
> *


ask my painter...i still have my fingers crossed. But its been one thing after another with him. Its actually quite depressing.

thanks for the add on myspace...LOL


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 14 2006, 02:32 PM~6567185
> *ask my painter...i still have my fingers crossed. But its been one thing after another with him. Its actually quite depressing.
> 
> thanks for the add on myspace...LOL
> *



so i can set a photoshoot with unlady like for the 36th anniversary of the tejano supershow :uh: :biggrin: or should we move it to the 37th??? i think your car is behavin badly and gettin to the hole for additional time.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 14 2006, 03:45 PM~6567301
> *so i can set a photoshoot with unlady like for the 36th anniversary of the tejano supershow :uh:  :biggrin:  or should we move it to the 37th???  i think your car is behavin badly and gettin to the hole for additional time.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


aww thats messed up...atleast i have a car :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 14 2006, 06:53 AM~6564211
> *hmmm...well, we'll see huh???  you showing this year???
> orale pues...hope to see ya there man, meet some new peeps, its always good to put a face to a name!!!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin: almost time :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 14 2006, 02:48 PM~6567326
> *aww thats messed up...atleast i have a car  :biggrin:
> *



so do i. my pick up is tha bomb. but mine is caught up at the mods prison.. the jaguar suspension is already on i just have to change the dash and the steering to the right :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 14 2006, 06:46 PM~6568552
> *so do i. my pick up is tha bomb.  but mine is caught up at the mods prison.. the jaguar suspension is already on i just have to change the dash and the steering to the right :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


then you understand the prison part...lockdown sucks huh? 

But it may be for the best this weekend i'll be busy, and with the car it would have been hard


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 14 2006, 06:34 PM~6568447
> *:biggrin:  almost time  :biggrin:
> *


3 days til we leave, 5 days til show


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 14 2006, 06:03 PM~6568720
> *3 days til we leave, 5 days til show
> *



we leave in 4, but shit we're only a few hours away.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 14 2006, 07:08 PM~6568751
> *we leave in 4, but shit we're only a few hours away.
> *


lucky you..its 7 hrs for us


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

damn


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 14 2006, 07:23 PM~6568863
> *damn
> *


but its worth it


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 14 2006, 06:12 PM~6568786
> *lucky you..its 7 hrs for us
> *



ITS ABOUT 24 HRS FOR US BUT YOU KNOW HOW WE DO. WE UP FOR IT :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 14 2006, 08:24 PM~6569283
> *ITS ABOUT 24 HRS FOR US BUT YOU KNOW HOW WE DO.  WE UP FOR IT :biggrin:
> *


You already know its worth it. Cant wait to see you guys and my new mom..LOL 

your mom ROCKS!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 14 2006, 07:29 PM~6569322
> *You already know its worth it. Cant wait to see you guys and my new mom..LOL
> 
> your mom ROCKS!
> *



 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Right around the corner!


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 14 2006, 10:44 PM~6571145
> *Right around the corner!
> *



WHAT'S UP CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! YES IT IS AROUND THE CONER.... 
WE ARE GETTING READYYYYYYYYYYYYY....... SEE YOU SOON


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 8 2006, 06:56 AM~6526667
> *got 2 spots left on the 18 wheeler,,leaving houston going thru san anto,,please pm if interested.....
> *


spots still available


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 14 2006, 08:08 PM~6568751
> *we leave in 4, but shit we're only a few hours away.
> *


2 for you and 4 for me more or less right?


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

packin' up the last of the necessities and getting ready to leave in a couple of hours...see everyone there! :biggrin: (takes me longer than anyone to get there  )


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Nov 15 2006, 10:26 AM~6572766
> *packin' up the last of the necessities and getting ready to leave in a couple of hours...see everyone there! :biggrin: (takes me longer than anyone to get there  )
> *


Robert, ya'll be careful on the trip. See you at Big Ed's Sat.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Nick Hernandez I'm not going to be able to make your Odessa car show due to health reasons. My Doctor will not release me and I still have some recovery time left till I am better. Nick I wish you a Happy 35th Homie. The OG Chino "Mike" from chapter II is going to the car show with some of the IMPERIALS LA members. </span>*


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Nov 15 2006, 08:26 AM~6572766
> *packin' up the last of the necessities and getting ready to leave in a couple of hours...see everyone there! :biggrin: (takes me longer than anyone to get there  )
> *


Be safe see u friday!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 15 2006, 08:00 AM~6572642
> *2 for you and 4 for me more or less right?
> *



yeah bro. thats right but how u drive like 1 1/2 to LBK then 1 1/2 to the big OD !!! so what time did u say u were leaving ama 3?


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 15 2006, 01:20 PM~6573903
> *yeah bro. thats right but how u drive like 1 1/2 to LBK then 1 1/2 to the big OD !!! so what time did u say u were leaving ama 3?
> *


between 3 and 4. I'm gonna try and head out at 3, but you know how that goes.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 15 2006, 12:33 PM~6574405
> *between 3 and 4.  I'm gonna try and head out at 3, but you know how that goes.
> *



yeah fool i know. i get outta work at 3:30 so that'll be perfect bro


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

seee your there im leavin fri morning


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

:biggrin: 

Countdown


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

ATTENTION EVERYONE
Please be safe & everyone please put your seat belts on. Always remember safety's 1st.  

Your it's count down time. I plan to drive 55-65 the whole way there

















































J/K


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 15 2006, 05:15 PM~6575940
> *ATTENTION EVERYONE
> Please be safe & everyone please put your seat belts on. Always remember safety's 1st.
> 
> ...


Thats cause you'll have a beer in one hand. and its only safe to drive 55 when your drinking..






















j/k drinking and driving is wrong.

drink safely.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

Does anyone have a # that I can get ahold of Nick with? Other than the shops?


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 15 2006, 04:25 PM~6576009
> *Thats cause you'll have a beer in one hand. and its only safe to drive 55 when your drinking..
> j/k drinking and driving is wrong.
> 
> ...


U just had to post a picture crazy ass Cisco, the dogg! :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 15 2006, 06:26 PM~6576016
> *Does anyone have a # that I can get ahold of Nick with? Other than the shops?
> *


damn you're fast


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 15 2006, 05:27 PM~6576023
> *U just had to post a picture crazy ass Cisco, the dogg! :biggrin:
> *


That picture right there is probably one of my favorite vegas memories ever.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

damn 3 days till we leave


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

uce familys from kali will in the house


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Nov 15 2006, 10:00 PM~6577672
> *uce familys from kali will in the house
> *


see you there bigg uce


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Nov 15 2006, 09:00 PM~6577672
> *uce familys from kali will in the house
> *


Be Safe!  :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Nov 15 2006, 11:00 PM~6577672
> *uce familys from kali will in the house
> *


Can't wait to finally meet in person BIGG UCE. See you there.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*SolitoS Car Club ....... Lubbock,Texas will be there*


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Nov 16 2006, 07:58 AM~6579983
> *SolitoS Car Club ....... Lubbock,Texas will be there
> *



From Chicago? :uh:


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

Getting the covered trailers loaded up today already loaded the 3 car hauler last night and leaving early fri ........Should be in Odessa by 10 am.....


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Nov 16 2006, 10:06 AM~6580022
> *Getting the covered trailers loaded up today already loaded the 3 car hauler last night and leaving early fri ........Should be in Odessa by 10 am.....
> *


See ya'll at Big Ed's is DFW still gonna make it?


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

hey bud fuck it lets just leave tomorrow :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 16 2006, 11:00 AM~6580349
> *hey bud fuck it lets just leave tomorrow  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


shit, wish we could


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)




----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

MANANA!


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Someone post pics of the roll in :biggrin:


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 16 2006, 09:19 AM~6580103
> *See ya'll at Big Ed's is DFW still gonna make it?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

whats up everyone
got to BIG EDS last night 
Get at us when yall get in :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

day after tomorrow


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

IMPERIALS LEAD THE WAY...ALL THE WAY. GOODLUCK AT THE SHOW.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:wave: see yall boys tomorrow !


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 17 2006, 12:43 PM~6588573
> *:wave:  see yall boys tomorrow !
> *


*****, that sounds gay.


----------



## FREDLUX (Nov 17, 2006)

THE LUX WILL TAKE IT ALL FROM YOU!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Nov 16 2006, 09:00 AM~6579996
> *From Chicago?  :uh:
> *


Clearly says "LUBBOCK,TEXAS SOLITOS CAR CLUB will be there"........ :uh:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

Leaving now. See everyone there.


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 17 2006, 04:44 PM~6590020
> *Leaving now. See everyone there.
> *


Be careful on your trip Larissa


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 17 2006, 03:51 PM~6590062
> *Be careful on your trip Larissa
> *


You do the same


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

wheres big eds...??? my boy and i will prolly be getting there around 2-3pm


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 17 2006, 05:19 PM~6590192
> *wheres big eds...??? my boy and i will prolly be getting there around 2-3pm
> *


Off Crane and Clements


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 17 2006, 03:19 PM~6590192
> *wheres big eds...??? my boy and i will prolly be getting there around 2-3pm
> *



*So who you rolling with homie?*

*Sorry Homies it's another dam year I've missed everything becuase I've been stuck here in Camp Lejeune NC and shit doesn't happen here, So enjoy Odessa with out me once again... Soon I'll be home I just have to suck this shit up one more time. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fuck it *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

:
thumbsup:
At BIG EDS working on tha HOPPER


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Over here in Odessa just came back from eating BBQ!
Thanks for telling us where it was at BIG ED!  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Nov 17 2006, 05:43 PM~6590365
> *So who you rolling with homie?
> 
> Sorry Homies it's another dam year I've missed everything becuase I've been stuck here in Camp Lejeune NC and shit doesn't happen here, So enjoy Odessa with out me once again... Soon I'll be home I just have to suck this shit up one more time. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fuck it
> *


rolling solo with my homie from the base...he's gonna show his regal!!! wish you could go homes...miss ya big dogg!!! ill take some good pics for ya  :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 17 2006, 05:27 PM~6590255
> *Off Crane and Clements
> *


thanks...so whens the party, tonight or sat night???


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 16 2006, 09:19 AM~6580103
> *See ya'll at Big Ed's is DFW still gonna make it?
> *


yes sir TEAM DFW TEXAS AND TEAM PRO HOPPER WILL BE IN DA HOUSE ALONG WITH OTHER MEMBERS FROM THE ULA :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

At work now, get off around 2, packing and heading out hopefully around 3pm.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 18 2006, 09:10 AM~6594079
> *At work now, get off around 2, packing and heading out hopefully around 3pm.
> *


Hey Bud, the Street Life crew and Majestics CC of Phx & Glendale are already there! :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 18 2006, 01:05 PM~6594555
> *Hey Bud, the Street Life crew and Majestics CC of Phx & Glendale are already there!  :biggrin:
> *


AWWE HELL YEAH!!! I knew AZ was going but I didn't know if it was Phx Gldl or both. I'll be reppin at the show in my Street Life shirt, hopefully by next year I'll have my "Blue and Gold" on.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 18 2006, 12:52 PM~6595007
> *AWWE HELL YEAH!!! I knew AZ was going but I didn't know if it was Phx Gldl or both.  I'll be reppin at the show in my Street Life shirt, hopefully by next year I'll have my "Blue and Gold" on.
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! Those 2 are my personal favorites!! :biggrin: Have a great time and Thanks again!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)




----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Post up the pix from the show homies.. what I miss?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

Finally got home. SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK!


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

This show was bigger and badder than last year. COuld of been a 2 day show easy. The rides and hop were great. Already marking it for next year.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Nov 20 2006, 07:51 AM~6603234
> *This show was bigger and badder than last year.  COuld of been a 2 day show easy.  The rides and hop were great.  Already marking it for next year.
> *


Car looked good teach


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sexymarth_@Nov 19 2006, 01:19 AM~6597247
> *
> *


Martha, we looked all over for you and Tony, did ya'll not make it?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

Stuck up!...LOL


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 20 2006, 07:39 AM~6603354
> *Car looked good teach
> *


Thanks, I'm goin to try and upload some pix in post your rides. I need to ask Santa for a better camera. :biggrin: My pix are dark.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Nov 20 2006, 09:20 AM~6603504
> *Thanks, I'm goin to try and upload some pix in post your rides.  I need to ask Santa for a better camera.  :biggrin: My pix are dark.
> *


I wish I could post some of mine. The picture of your car came out nice.


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 20 2006, 08:24 AM~6603514
> *I wish I could post some of mine. The picture of your car came out nice.
> *


It's cool hope to see it in the mag  

Till then check out 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry6603527 for the pix I took.


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

I've got some work to catch up on in the office this morning, but this afternoon I'll try and resize my pics and post them up.

It was great meeting/seeing all the Majestics Members Todd, Randy, Leonard, Augie, Sanchez, Jamal from Rollin, Kita, Robert, Hernan, Chino from UCE, Luxury (even though she was a lil stuck up  :biggrin: :biggrin: ), El Lokote(I hope I spelled that right), Big Ed, Caddy Man, Ms. Dani, and everyone else I may be forgetting.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 20 2006, 09:43 AM~6603575
> *I've got some work to catch up on in the office this morning, but this afternoon I'll try and resize my pics and post them up.
> 
> It was great meeting/seeing all the Majestics Members Todd, Randy, Leonard, Augie, Sanchez, Jamal from Rollin, Kita, Robert, Hernan, Chino from UCE, Luxury (even though she was a lil stuck up    :biggrin:  :biggrin: ), El Lokote(I hope I spelled that right), Big Ed, Caddy Man, Ms. Dani, and everyone else I may be forgetting.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 20 2006, 10:52 AM~6603612
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I thought you'd like that :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 20 2006, 10:01 AM~6603654
> *I thought you'd like that  :biggrin:
> *


Haha!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 20 2006, 08:43 AM~6603575
> *I've got some work to catch up on in the office this morning, but this afternoon I'll try and resize my pics and post them up.
> 
> It was great meeting/seeing all the Majestics Members Todd, Randy, Leonard, Augie, Sanchez, Jamal from Rollin, Kita, Robert, Hernan, Chino from UCE, Luxury (even though she was a lil stuck up    :biggrin:  :biggrin: ), El Lokote(I hope I spelled that right), Big Ed, Caddy Man, Ms. Dani, and everyone else I may be forgetting.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: Nice pics.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 20 2006, 07:46 PM~6607264
> *:thumbsup: Nice pics.
> *



thanks bro my brother bud took'em.


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 20 2006, 09:59 PM~6607321
> *thanks bro my brother bud took'em.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

I have posted some pics on the website, for now THERE ARE MORE to be posted!  

What's up to all the LIL's that where there, to metion a few, TEJANOLOWRIDER(thanks for supporting the banner for me), HOPEMWEAR, BUD, CHUCKLES, KITA, USO4VIDA(Robert), MSDANI(thanks for the pics), LUXURY(thanks for the pics), UCENIGHTMARE, UCECEO, 3KARAT, CLHYDRAULICS, BIG ED(for the bomb ass menudo & showin love), etc,,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 21 2006, 03:04 AM~6609347
> *I have posted some pics on the website, for now THERE ARE MORE to be posted!
> 
> What's up to all the LIL's that where there, to metion a few, TEJANOLOWRIDER(thanks for supporting the banner for me), HOPEMWEAR, BUD, CHUCKLES, KITA, USO4VIDA(Robert), MSDANI(thanks for the pics), LUXURY(thanks for the pics), UCENIGHTMARE, UCECEO, 3KARAT, CLHYDRAULICS, BIG ED(for the bomb ass menudo & showin love), etc,,,,,,, :biggrin:
> *


your welcome....it was "FUN" :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

We Just Got back into town this morning from odessa! I would like to thank all you guys for all the support you showed us!!! :thumbsup: We had a great time, and you can count us in for next year! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Look Out for this show on my newest DVD set to be out in january!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 21 2006, 02:23 AM~6609368
> *your welcome....it was "FUN"  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YES IT WAS!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 21 2006, 10:58 AM~6610474
> *HELL YES IT WAS!
> *


whats your email address, i'll send you a few of the pics that i can. 

Still wanna do some work on the cards & website?


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Nov 21 2006, 08:24 AM~6609980
> *We Just Got back into town this morning from odessa! I would like to thank all you guys for all the support you showed us!!! :thumbsup: We had a great time, and you can count us in for next year!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 21 2006, 10:10 AM~6610522
> *whats your email address, i'll send you a few of the pics that i can.
> 
> Still wanna do some work on the cards & website?
> *


Email is on my website
or
[email protected]

that would be cool


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Nice pics.


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

bad ass pics bud


----------

